# Deducting Personal/Rideshare Cellphone



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Nothing about my personal cellphone plan changed as a result of Rideshare driving except I increased my monthly datacap (Verizon). My minutes, etc. etc. are all unlimited. 

Is it an IRS acceptable method to simply write off the amount of the plan attributable to the increase in data and then allocate the voice costs as a ratio of Personal/Rideshare? What about the cost of the device itself?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

as a percentage of business use vs. personal use. the device should list how much data the Uber/Lyft app used when you dig around... expense the data Waze/Lyft/Uber/maps uses.

same for the device, if you Uber 2 hours per day and it's personal 22 hours... only 8% is business.


----------

